# Question? Apple Juice/Concentrate



## letscook

I have a recipe that  calls for 3/4 cup apple juice concentrate. 
I have apple juice in the house,  If I were to pour juice in a sauce pan and simmer it to reduce it would it concentrate it or would I end up still with apple juice in a smaller amount ?

This is what happens when you go to the grocery store with that in your mind and come home with everything else but that.
New I should of written down!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would put a tablespoon or two of sugar in the apple juice and use it as is.  It won't have as intense a flavor as muffins made with concentrate but I don't think anyone will notice a difference.

Good luck!


----------



## letscook

thanks  Aunt bea


----------

